# Update to new and worried



## Yorkshire Lass (Jul 12, 2010)

We've done it, Cameron (other half) was looking on ebay. Found a motor home in our home town so we went and had a look. 
Ticked all the boxes so let the bidding begin. 
On Saturday 10th July at 10.20pm we won the bid for a Lunar Newstar 58 on a Fiat Ducato base.
Also on Sunday paid up to become a site supporter. 
All we need now is for the school term to end so we can get away.
Does anyone know of any problems the van might have/get?
Thanks guy/girls
Lynda


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Jul 12, 2010)

Hi Yorkshire Lass - Welcome to the site and hope all goes well with the "new toy" the last post was so correct "it is a drug" and it never goes away.

Info:  http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/scotland/5607-isle-lewis-isle-harris-western-isles.html

Pics:  http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/photo-gallery/7168-western-isles.html


----------



## maingate (Jul 12, 2010)

Hi there,

if the number 58 refers to its registration year, ask for proof that the `judder` mods have been done on the gearbox. If not, phone Fiat UK and get it booked in at once. It will still be under warranty.

I am assuming it has the 2.3 engine. If it has the 3.0 engine then you are out of luck, as Fiat maintain there is no problem on them.

Sorry to sound so negative but that is the state of play with Fiat`s from 2007 onwards.


----------



## vera (Jul 12, 2010)

*Welcome*

Hi Yorkshire Lass
Following on from Maingates post if you are contacting Fiat thay will ask for your nominated garage.Have a look in your area for North East Trucks.
Thay did our Fiat Fix and we also used them for our motorhome service.
Hope all goes well with your van and enjoy your travels.
Sue


----------



## vwalan (Jul 12, 2010)

welcome to the wild side. much better than all the officialdom of campsites .hope you have lots of fun in your new aquasition. cant even start to think what life without a camper would be like. you start with one and end up with lots all different sizes to suit differant needs. next is m,bike for garage. small car to tow behind. surfboards for roof .solar panels. ask away there,s more to it than you think. have fun look forward to a meet oneday. cheers alan.


----------



## bevo (Jul 12, 2010)

*newstar 58*

the 58 refers to the model.
   there's on parked in front of me at oxford.
54 reg


----------



## Yorkshire Lass (Jul 13, 2010)

*58*

58 is the model number, the vans an 05 plate. 
Anything we should know?
thanks
Lynda


----------



## maingate (Jul 13, 2010)

2003 to 2006 are the few good years for a Ducato.

You will be due a new cam belt. This is due to age and not mileage because I believe Fiat have an age recommendation. I cannot remember if it is 5 years or 7. Shop around for a good price when you are ready.


----------



## ian81 (Jul 13, 2010)

TrottersIndependentTrader said:


> Yes, one major problem that NO ONE on this site has the decency to warn you about, this site IS A DRUG, once a member of this site you wont get any work done. Don't let Cameron get a look in or before you know it you will not have done any work for weeks and won't be able to go away.
> 
> Welcome by the way, I am sure you will have  so much fun



...if this an apt analogy? Drugs may give you a high but you will come to earth with a bump and they can give you a bad trip!!!

Also drugs are pricey ........ and sadly the rash of pay sites ---well won't say more.


----------



## robert b (Jul 13, 2010)

*welcome*

welcome to site yorkshire lass. you will get lots of friendly advise on here how near to leeds are you there,s a few from leeds on here.


----------



## Firefox (Jul 13, 2010)

With regard to your new van Lynda, I would say spend a few nights camping on your drive. That way you can trouble shoot any problems with the caraven bits like water, heating, fridge and electrics with an extended testing before you get stuck on a site miles from anywhere. You can buy a hook up adaptor for £3.00 or thereabouts, so you can plug in to your home sockets.


----------

